# تــعــلــم لــغــة الــفــرانــكــو آرابــيــك بــســهــولــة



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2012)

*​تــعــلــم لــغــة الــفــرانــكــو آرابــيــك بــســهــولــة
Learn Frankoo Arabic Language Easily



· ما هي لغه الفرانكو آرابيك؟ (تعرف عليها):
 
تعتبر لغة **الفرانكو آرابيك اللغه الشائعه الآن في الإنترنت. وهي من تطوير شباب عرب. يتم  إستخدام تلك اللغه كرابط بين اللغه العربية واللغه الإنجليزية. حيث تكتبالفرانكو آرابيك بحروف وأرقام إنجليزية. ولكن تنطق على أنها حروف عربية. وقد تم  إبتكار تلك اللغه بسبب إنتشار العاب اون لاين وبرامج شات لا تدعم اللغه  العربيه إطلاقاً. وميزة هذه اللغه انها سهلت التواصل بين الشباب العرب في  جميع انحاء العالم آياً كانت بلدانهم.
وقد زادت مؤخراً إستخدام تلك اللغه مما دفع كبرى الشركات وفي مقدمتهم شركه  البرمجيات العملاقه مايكروسوفت Microsoft لإصدار بعض البرامج التي يمكن  إستخدام فيها لغه الفرانكو آرابيك كبديل للغه العربية. (شوفتوا الخيبه؟ )





أشهر المواقع والألعاب التي تستخدم تلك اللغه:
من أشهر المواقع التي تستخدم لغه الفرانكوآرابيك هي: الـ iRCQ و موقع MocoSpace.

ومن أشهر الألعاب التي تستخدم تلك اللغه هي الألعاب الأونلاين, ومنها: ConquerOnline ولعبة SilkRoad.


أساسيات وقواعد اللغه:

في الحقيقه هذه اللغه ثابته...مهما تغيرت طريقة إستخدامها...
ورغم هذا لا يوجد لها اي قواعد.


ما هي الحروف والأرقام الإنجليزية المستخدمه في لغة الفرانكو ارابيك؟ 

كما قلنا من قبل بإذن الفرانكو آرابيك اعتمادها كليا على الحروف والأرقام الإنجليزية....
ويمكن إستخدام بعض العلامات لإظهار حروف آخرى مثل (')
لذا فالأرقام المستخدمه هي (2-3-5-6-8-9)
والحروف المستخدمه هي z-a




ما هي الحروف العربيه المقابله للحروف والأرقام الإنجليزية؟ 

2= أ
3=ع
3'=غ
5=خ
6= ط
7=ح
اما 9-8 فهي تختلف من شخص لآخر فهنالك من يكتب حرف القاف (9) وهنالك من يكتبها (8).
a= آ
b= ب
c= ث
d= د / ض
e= إ
ف=f
 ج= g
 h= هـ
إ= i 
 j= ج (جيم الي تحتيها تلت نقط)
k= ك
l= ل
m= م
n= ن
o= و
p= ب
q= ق
r= ر
s= س
t= ت
u= ى
v= ف
w= كلمة (وا)
x= لا يوجد
y= ي
z= ز / ظ


منقول
بعد التعديل والاضافه والتنسيق 

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا شكرا  سهلت عليا المأموريه ههههههههههههه كنت لسا هكتب و اشرح *
* اشكرك*


----------



## مسرة (25 يونيو 2012)

بالغرب صعب تلاقي موبايل تقدر تنزل عليه اللغة العربية  .. و حتى لو في بس بتكون متعب انك تغير بين لغة البلد الاجنبي و بين اللغة العربية كلما تحب تبعت رسالة.. ف هذه اللغة هي الحل المنقذ و حتى ببعض الاوقات صارت اقرب لنا في الكتابة ع الورق أي اسهل من الاحرف العربية  :2:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 يونيو 2012)

مسرة قال:


> بالغرب صعب تلاقي موبايل تقدر تنزل عليه اللغة العربية .. و حتى لو في بس بتكون متعب انك تغير بين لغة البلد الاجنبي و بين اللغة العربية كلما تحب تبعت رسالة.. ف هذه اللغة هي الحل المنقذ و حتى ببعض الاوقات صارت اقرب لنا في الكتابة ع الورق أي اسهل من الاحرف العربية :2:


* تمااام هو  ته السبب الى نسانى العربى ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## مسرة (25 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * تمااام هو ته السبب الى نسانى العربى ههههههههههههههه*


 
ههههههههههههه و انا ايضا .. تعالي و شوفي خطي بالعربي كيف صاار ههههههههه فظيع


----------



## Critic (25 يونيو 2012)

بأمانة لغة سيس
ولما الاقى حد كاتب بيها مش برضى اقرا
يا تكتب انجليزى يا تكتب عربى , مش فاهم لزمة الفزلكة ايه بجد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

شكرا
وبعدين الفرانكو سهلة جدا على فكرة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *شكرا شكرا  سهلت عليا المأموريه ههههههههههههه كنت لسا هكتب و اشرح *
> * اشكرك*


*العفش يا طنط*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يوليو 2014)

للرفع


----------



## e-Sword (10 أغسطس 2014)

طيب و الهمزء اللى على السطر تكتب ازاى ( ء ) زي : الجزء ؟!


----------



## e-Sword (10 أغسطس 2014)

و اية معني رقم الــ 4 اللى بشوفة ناس كتابة ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2014)

e-Sword قال:


> و اية معني رقم الــ 4 اللى بشوفة ناس كتابة ؟


*4 يعني حرف الـ "ش"

اعرفش ايه اللي جاب الـ 4 للشين اساسا:thnk0001:

اصلا انا بكره  الفرانكو دا بيعصبني*


----------



## peace_86 (12 أغسطس 2014)

e-Sword قال:


> طيب و الهمزء اللى على السطر تكتب ازاى ( ء ) زي : الجزء ؟!



*تستخدم رقم 2 :flowers:

تدريب: أنا إسمي وئام مأمون مؤيد

الحل: ana esmy we2am ma2moon mo2yad*

*أنا بستخدم الفرانكفوني مش دايماً لكن أحياناً.. هنا بالخليج نسميه: عربيزي :love34:*


----------



## كليماندوس (4 أبريل 2015)

*لم يخطر ببالى ان اجد " مفتاح للطلاسم " للغه العجيبه دى هنا بالمنتدى

لكن الجيد انه هناك من وفر  ( القاموس ) لنجدتنا 

شكرا جدا على الفكرة و كذلك المجهود - و ربنا يباركك و يعوضك
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2018)

كليماندوس قال:


> *لم يخطر ببالى ان اجد " مفتاح للطلاسم " للغه العجيبه دى هنا بالمنتدى
> 
> لكن الجيد انه هناك من وفر  ( القاموس ) لنجدتنا
> 
> ...






:smil12::smil12::smil12::smil12:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يونيو 2018)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> :smil12::smil12::smil12::smil12:​



ايوا يا سيدى فعلا موضوع جامد و مجهود جامد ...
شكرا عياد


----------

